# Black Diamond Optics



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Out of Ogden UT. My neighbor is a distributer and I like the products that I have looked at. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with them? I might try out one of their scopes. I'm hesitant as I have almost always been ultimately disappointed when I have ventured out with optics. -----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say go for it, you never know they may be a diamond in the rough. 

I can just imagine what people thought back in 1947 when Leupold brought out their first Plainsman fog proof scope.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have one and my brother has two of them. I am impressed with the quality of the glass and it tracks perfectly when dialing in a range. I also got mine from a dealer and I don't think you can find a better scope for the price.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info Jeff. I saw the box test on their Facebook page and the tracking certainly appears to be fine. I'm going to buy one and mess with it.------SS


----------



## Uintaprecision (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey man I love these optics brother. I took my vortex PST off after comparing them side by side. Let me know if you went out and got one for yourself and what you think man.


----------

